# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره52 با حضور "mlt"

## Fawzi

سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*



53 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به آرش : 
 @mlt 



به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه

----------


## Frozen

بح بح حااااااج آرش  :Yahoo (4):  
چنان شوکی بدم نتونی از جات تکون بخوری  :Yahoo (4):  


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

تصورش نمیکنم چون قیافشو متاسفانه دیدم  :Yahoo (4):  ازون شب ب بعد فقط کابوس دیدم !  :Yahoo (4): ))

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

هیچی  :Yahoo (4):  چه محبوبیتی میخواد داشته باشه این ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

معلومه من  :Yahoo (4):  

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
خود خری یعنی خر بودن تویی  :Yahoo (4):  البته تو دلم نمونده بارها بهش گفتم  :Yahoo (4): 
نه جدا از مسخره بازی  :Yahoo (4):  مرسی که سهم زیادی تو برگشتن اعتماد ب نفسم داشتی!
مرسی که ب حرفام گوش دادی ! و اینکه امیدوارم حال جسمیت زودتر خوب شه ! 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
معلومه ! من  :Yahoo (4):  

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
منفی صد درصد  :Yahoo (4):  پستی نداره اصلا ک  :Yahoo (4):  یه گوشه نشسته نون ماستشو میخوره  :Yahoo (4):  

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
صفر نفر  :Yahoo (4):  خیلی بچه ساکتیه اصلا ازوناس ک جلب توجه نمیکنه 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
چیز بخصوصی نداره ! یا شاید من الان یادم نمیاد نمیدونم  

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
هتل اسپیناس پالاس مهمونم کنه  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
چرا انقدر گ.شادی؟  :Yahoo (4): البته زیاد پرسیدم جوابی نداره بده  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
اره یاد اوسکول  :Yahoo (4):  از همون روز اول ایسگاش گرفتم  :Yahoo (4):  

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
صدرصد !

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
انجمنو ****** میده  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (20): 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب داره مگه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
اخلاق خوب : دلسوز + شنونده خوب
اخلاق بد : تاثیرناپذیر + گ.شاد !

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

ولین باری ک با هم حرف زدیم تو تلگرام ایسگاش گرفته بودم  :Yahoo (4):  میگفتم 30 سالمه باور کرده بود  :Yahoo (4):  کلی چرت و پرت گفتم همه رو باور کرده بود و من پوکیده بودم از خنده  :Yahoo (4):  

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
پتانسیل اینکه ایسگا گرفته بشه بالاس  :Yahoo (4):  ایسگاش بگیرید و لحظات شادی رو برای خودتون رقم بزنید  :Yahoo (4):  

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
امیدوارم بالاخره بتونی مهاجرت کنی و خاک این سرزمین پاکسازی شه و بری یجا دیگه رو ویران کنی  :Yahoo (4):  

18.ی نصیحت :
بیشتر تلاش کن ! شاید 10 سال دیگه بخاطر تک تک ثانیه هایی ک این روزا داری از دس میدی حسرت بخوری ! و اندکی تغییر کن ! البته اندکی نه خیلی ! تا بهترین ورژن خودت شدن خیلی فاصله داری 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
 :Yahoo (8):  بیا گلتو گیرمیز کنم واااییییی گیرمیزشوووو  :Yahoo (4): ))

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :


یه میلیارد تومان وجه رایج مملکت لطفا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

> بح بح حااااااج آرش  
> چنان شوکی بدم نتونی از جات تکون بخوری  
> 
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> تصورش نمیکنم چون قیافشو متاسفانه دیدم  ازون شب ب بعد فقط کابوس دیدم ! ))
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> ...


خوبه زشت بودم روم کراش زدی  :Yahoo (4): 
من دیگه اون آرشی که راحت ایسگا میشد نیستم.ایسگاها پختم کرد  :Yahoo (4): 
چیز بیشتری نمیتونم بهت بگم چون همش ستاره‌دار میشه.بقیشو جای دیگه میگم بهت  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rz1

_بهههه 
. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟    عجيبه ايقد باش حرف زدم نديدمش تاحالا تصورات من خو هميشه چپکي درمياد:/ ولي موهاش فر .چشاش متوسط.بينيش متوسط.ابرو هاش پرپشت و بهم پيوسته.دهنش باريک.قدشم بلند.ن چاقه ن لاغر 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟   نيست حالا غصه نخور بيا چايي بخور

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟    قديميان فک کنم ک نيستن الان توي سايت چون زياد يادشون ميکنه

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو    چرا نيومدي بريم کنار درياااا زهرا راست ميگ واقعا..خيلي ممنون ک هميشه شنواي چرت و پرتاي من هستي

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟    فيروز ميگه رو خودش)

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟    يچيزي گذاشته بود توي تاپيک با لهجه خودتون بنويسين هزارااااااان لايک بر اون پست))))))))))

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟   
حس ميکنم توي جمع بچه اروميه ولي 17 نفردرکل بچه باحاليه
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟   
والا دقت نکردم من 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟      
کنار دريا)البته من با پسر مردم بيرون نميرم))
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !  
ن هميشه هرچي سوال بوده ميپرسم ازخودش
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟   کلا بيترادبهيادمه ميگف خونشون فلان منطقه از شهرمونه منم باورم شده بودم داشتم ازترس سکته ميکردم)

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟   خيلي قابل اعتماده

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!  قابليت پوکوندن داره)

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟    خوب ها: رفيق مهربون//خشه باش محلي گپ بزني
بد ها : والا تا الان ب مورد بدي برخورد نکردمبجز ايسگا گيرياش البته الان خيلي مظلوم شده خيلي آرومه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*   همون ک بالا گفتم.توي چت باکس بوديم يادش ب خير نرجس هم بودش اصن نرجس منو از جهنم دراوردگف اصن طرف ما کسي نميگه باباعليشاه))ما ميگيم باليشاالبته حس ميکنم قبل اينم حرف زده بوديم چت باکس ولي اين تو ذهنمه

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :     ندااارم واقعا چرا اخههههههههههه

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :   الهي هميشه از خودت راضي باشي و دلت شاد باشه و چشات از خنده اشک بريزه

18.ی نصیحت :    حس ميکنم بلاتکليفي.ي چن روز بشين با خودت خلوت کن ببين واقعا چي ارومت ميکنه چي حالتو خوب ميکنه دوس داري کجا باشي دوس داري ب چيا برسي دوس داري چيارو نداشته باشي ..البته مثل من هم خودتو با فکراي ويرانگر اذيت نکن..ولي توي روزگاري ک معلوم ني چرخش چجوري ميچرخه و تو رو توي چ مسيري ميذاره تو سعي کن مسير خودتو بري و خودتو توي هرشرايطي باور داشته باشي و ب خودت تکيه کني و ب بهترينايي ک لايقشي برسي

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :    برات صدف جمع ميکنم سري بعدي ک برم دريا

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :   از پسر مردم هديه نميگيرم ولي حالا ک اصرار داري ب زارا پول ک دادي ب منم همونو بده_

----------


## mlt

> _بهههه 
> . با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟    عجيبه ايقد باش حرف زدم نديدمش تاحالا تصورات من خو هميشه چپکي درمياد:/ ولي موهاش فر .چشاش متوسط.بينيش متوسط.ابرو هاش پرپشت و بهم پيوسته.دهنش باريک.قدشم بلند.ن چاقه ن لاغر 
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟   نيست حالا غصه نخور بيا چايي بخور
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟    قديميان فک کنم ک نيستن الان توي سايت چون زياد يادشون ميکنه
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو    چرا نيومدي بريم کنار درياااا زهرا راست ميگ واقعا..خيلي ممنون ک هميشه شنواي چرت و پرتاي من هستي
> 
> ...


ویژگی ظاهری دقیییییق گفتی  :Yahoo (4): 
قدم ۱۷۶ وزنم الان کم کردم شدم ۹۵.موهام تقریبا لخت و ابروهام هم پیوسته نیست.فقط دماغو یکم درست گفتی،متوسط رو به افتضاح  :Yahoo (4): 
 ۲_من چون سرم تو لاک خودم بود و زیاد اوایل با کسی صمیمی نمیشدم محبوبیتی ندارم  :Yahoo (4):  یه ساله قسمت تفریحی و چت‌باکسو جر دادم،البته چند ماهه دوباره محو شدن حاله فرومو ندارم فقط میام اعلاناتمو چک کنم.
۳_اینکه زیاد یاد رفقا گذشته میکنم برا اینه حس میکنم خیلی فضای بهتری بود،هرچی فروم می‌ره جلوتر،دلم برا قبلش تنگ میشه  :Yahoo (2): 
۹_اومدم شهرت خیلی خوب مهمون‌نوازی کردی :Yahoo (108):  انگار میخواستم برم دکتر که میگفتی از قبل خبر میدادی :Yahoo (31):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt




ویژگی ظاهری دقیییییق گفتی 
قدم ۱۷۶ وزنم الان کم کردم شدم ۹۵.موهام تقریبا لخت و ابروهام هم پیوسته نیست.فقط دماغو یکم درست گفتی،متوسط رو به افتضاح 
 ۲_من چون سرم تو لاک خودم بود و زیاد اوایل با کسی صمیمی نمیشدم محبوبیتی ندارم  یه ساله قسمت تفریحی و چت‌باکسو جر دادم،البته چند ماهه دوباره محو شدن حاله فرومو ندارم فقط میام اعلاناتمو چک کنم.
۳_اینکه زیاد یاد رفقا گذشته میکنم برا اینه حس میکنم خیلی فضای بهتری بود،هرچی فروم می‌ره جلوتر،دلم برا قبلش تنگ میشه 
۹_اومدم شهرت خیلی خوب مهمون‌نوازی کردی انگار میخواستم برم دکتر که میگفتی از قبل خبر میدادی



دماغو هم درديم پسرجون))
مزيح نمودمممم محبوبيييي
ميدانم...
)))ادرس ک داشتييييي ميومدي دنبالم))_

----------


## mlt

> _
> 
> 
> دماغو هم درديم پسرجون))
> مزيح نمودمممم محبوبيييي
> ميدانم...
> )))ادرس ک داشتييييي ميومدي دنبالم))_


الان میگی؟ اون‌موقع که صداشو درنیاوردی فقط میگفتی نمیشه که بیام باید از قبل میگفتی الان امکان نداره  :Yahoo (4): 
کسی منو نمیشناسه که محبوب باشم یا منفور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt




الان میگی؟ اون‌موقع که صداشو درنیاوردی فقط میگفتی نمیشه که بیام باید از قبل میگفتی الان امکان نداره 
کسی منو نمیشناسه که محبوب باشم یا منفور 



اَخيييي حالا تو ناراحت نشو سري بعدي ايشالا))در قهوه اي فقط يادت نره))))))_

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 53 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به آرش : 
>  @mlt 
> 
> 
> ...


. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
دیدمش،تصورش نمیکنم
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
خیلی متوسط
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
فروزن یا نگار
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
برو تیکتو بزن
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
به من چه!
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
هیچیش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
همون دوستایی که از قبل داشته احتمالا
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
چرچیل
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
من کلا به کسی اعتماد نمیکنم  :Yahoo (20):  چه برسه به mlt
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
تغییر خاصی نمیکنه، شاید کلا بشه انجمن سرگرمی
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
بی شیله پیله است، خاکیه ، تو داره
دیگه خیلی توداره
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
فکر کنم تو انجمن باهاش دعوام شد
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
همین ۵ دقیقه پیش پیام داد مراعاتشو کنیم،گناه داره
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
به چیزی که ارزش و لیاقتشو داری برسی 
18.ی نصیحت :
سخت نگیر
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
بیاد بگیره
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه
اونور رفت دست منم بگیره

----------


## mlt

> . با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> دیدمش،تصورش نمیکنم
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> خیلی متوسط
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> فروزن یا نگار
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> برو تیکتو بزن
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
> ...


۶_اصن پستی نمیذارم :Yahoo (4): 
۱۱_چرچیل؟  :Yahoo (21): 
۱۵_ تا حالا باهات دعوا نکردم.اصن چیزی برات مهم نیست که سرش دعوا کنی،همه چی به طرفینته :Yahoo (20):

----------

